# Sealant



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Can someone advise the name of the white non-hardening sealant used when attaching fittings to the bodywork so as to enable removal if necessary? The stuff they use round door frames and lockers etc.

Thanks.


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Bedding Sealant (non drying).

If you google or ebay "Seamseal CV" that should bring some results.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

If you want to attach something rather than seal it, use Sikaflex 221.

Goes to a rubbery texture when cured, very strong but easily cut away with a scalpel or Stanley knife.

Just had 6 tubes delicered today, 4 X white and 2 X black.

Peter


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I got some none setting mastic from our local caravan place, you can also get mastic on a roll, which is a lot less messy.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

tugboat said:


> Can someone advise the name of the white non-hardening sealant used when attaching fittings to the bodywork so as to enable removal if necessary? The stuff they use round door frames and lockers etc.
> 
> Thanks.


What's up Tuggy, are your solar panels not sticking to the underside of your van? :wink:


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

I just bought this
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/291078072556?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

747 said:


> tugboat said:
> 
> 
> > Can someone advise the name of the white non-hardening sealant used when attaching fittings to the bodywork so as to enable removal if necessary? The stuff they use round door frames and lockers etc.
> ...


Bog off, Jumbo, they'll stick OK, I already said (somewhere) that I'm waiting for a tool!

No, there is a seam across the top of the MH where the overcab moulding joins the main top panel. It looks to have been bodged with some sticky goo which has gone black and is coming away on one side in a few places. I want to sort it before I fit the solars over the top. (I decided today that I'm gonna fit them on top 'cos they're pretty and I can look at them from my bedroom window :roll: )

I think I'll take a piccy tomorrow and post it here and see what y'all think I should do about it. I'm familiar with 221, I've used it a lot on my boats, but I'm uncertain about whether this joint needs to be able to move more than 221 would allow. I shall seek the advice of the learned and esteemed members on 'ere.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

That sounds more like a job for Stixall TB, it's very good and flexible, can even be applied when it's raining, but you will need to get as much of the old out as possible, then make it chemically clean, panel wipe or cellulose thinners on a kitchen roll, will do, but don't let it run down the sides of the van as it will streak.

Use two strips of masking tape, one either side of the joint, this will keep it tidy, remove tape, and then using your finger, moisten it with your saliva and smooth it out, works a treat, looks good and is part of your five a day.

Seemples,


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

TA, Kev, I already have a fresh tube of that. You are hereby renamed the MHF Money Saving Expert.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

... and what's wrong with a bit of marine tar?

I think I understand what you are saying about movement but I am not aware that motorhome builders encourage any tolerance for movement in their constructions other than natural expansion from heat.

Alan


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

OK, here are some pics of the area of concern. As you can see there are cracks, the sealant has been poorly applied and is generally manky. With hindsight I should have had Highbridge sort it while they were recently doing warranty work, but I don't really trust them to do anything properly. The already damaged some of my interior.

































As you can see there is a trim strip (maybe supposed to cover the joint) at the sides of the roof. Should there be strip right the way across?
Should I use a non-hardening sealant, with or without a trim strip, or should I use something like Sika 221 or 512?

Whadya think, guys?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Stixall will be fine for that tuggs. It a pu adhesive sealent and will give enough for expansion. 

Sika is just more expensive as it made the breakthrough in PUs.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Hi Tuggy
I am not sure if my earlier van was sealed in the same way as yours.
While we were out exploring in Hungary, it rained. A Dutch well-wisher climbed onto my roof and shut an open skylight. He walked across a do not walk on roof.
The whole seam opened enough to let water in. Having a good look at the seam, it was a simple double fold over of aluminium sheet. A previous owner had already run clear bathroom type sealant along the seam. I cleaned off all of the old but still plastic sealant (took ages) and knowing no better at the time, I replaced the sealant with some Silicon bathroom sealant. To be honest I should have taped the edges first to prevent any excess sealant making a mess.
Some 15 years later (now) it has never let a drop of water through but like your photo, it did attract dirt and look grubby.
I am sure that if my cheap product would work, almost any of the purpose designed flexible sealants can do an even better job.

Alan


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Thanks, Alan. I did the job today. The old sealant came off quite easily with a combination of sharp chisels, Stanley knife and a window scraper. Glad I did it as there was a lot of dirt underneath that had got in through those cracks.

Cleaned it all out and left it to dry well over lunch. Then this afternoon taped up either side and used Stixall to seal it all. Not that happy with the smoothness of the finished result, but it will be hidden by the solar panels anyway. I may splodge on another line of Stixall tomorrow before fitting the panels.

My panels meet in a butt joint with a 3-5mm gap which had been filled with something like Sika. A previous owner/dealer had obviously done the bodge shown in the pics. Given my recent experience of warranty work I suspect a dealer!:roll:

Anyway, on to the panels tomorrow. Blimey, they're heavy once the plastic mounts are fitted!


----------

